# Wieso öffnet Eclipse den falschen Browser?



## Unsympath (26. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Einstellung der Web Browser in Eclipse Galileo (Java EE). Unter Preferences -> General -> Web Browser steht in der Liste standardmäßig der Eintrag "Default system Web Browser". Der ist auf meinem System (Mac OS X 10.6) Google Chrome. Trotzdem öffnet Eclipse beim Ausführen meiner JSPs diese im Firefox. Sowohl die Einstellungen von Chrome und Firefox sagen allerdings, dass wie gesagt Chrome der Standardbrowser ist.

So weit, so merkwürdig.

Noch schlimmer ist allerdings, dass selbst wenn ich versuche, den Chrome in diese Liste manuell aufzunehmen, beim Klick auf "Run" die Meldung aufpoppt: "Could not launch the external web browser for [Adresse der JSP] …". Sowohl mit dem Pfad zu Google Chrome.app als auch mit dem Pfad zum Binary innerhalb der App tritt dieses Problem auf, bei allen anderen Pfaden meckert Eclipse ja schon wenn man versucht diese in die Liste aufzunehmen.

Weiß jemand wo das Problem ist?


----------



## Wildcard (26. Mrz 2010)

Der integrierte (interne) Browser in Eclipse ist IE in Windows und Firefox (XULRunner) auf allen anderen Systemen.
Warum es allerdings nicht funktionier wenn du Chrome als externen Browser konfigurierst weiß ich nicht. Mach vielleicht einen Bug auf.


----------

